# Submitting Multiple EOI



## N.Ali (Jan 25, 2013)

Is it possible to apply for multiple EOI. That is if i have applied for 189 and got an invitation can i launch another EOI for 190.


----------



## icriding (Jul 4, 2013)

N.Ali said:


> Is it possible to apply for multiple EOI. That is if i have applied for 189 and got an invitation can i launch another EOI for 190.


*Hello N.Ali,*

You can edit your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.

But if you alter details that results in a change in your points score, then your effective date of submission of EOI would change to date when you made these changes

Even if you have already submitted an EOI for an 189 visa, you can still update your EOI to show your interest in applying for a 190 visa though State or Territory sponsorship.

While filling out EOI - you can opt for one or both of 189 and 190 in an EOI - but you cannot receive invite for both 189 and 190.

Both invite process work separately. *SkillSelect automatically suspends access to an EOI when it sends an invitation. *

Once you receive an invitation from SkillSelect, you will then have *60 days* to make a valid visa application online, before the invitation expires.

*Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation.*

If you receive two invitations in SkillSelect but do not lodge a valid visa application as a result of these invitations, your EOI will be removed from the SkillSelect database and will have to be formally resubmitted to be considered for future invitation rounds. If you do not receive an invitation, your EOI will remain active in SkillSelect for 2 years.

189 invites are sent out on the 1st and 3rd Monday of each month and are based on points that you have claimed - applicant with highest points are invited first. For applicants with equal number of points, EOIs with earlier dates of effect are invited before later dates.

190 invites through a State or territory Nomination by via SkillSelect means that you will be issued an invitation to apply for a visa as soon as you are nominated, rather than having to wait for a scheduled invitation round to take place.

Hope this helps...

*All the best with your application. 

Icriding*


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi,

If i got an invitation for 190 and i do not want to apply rather want to go for 189, then how can i get my Invitation cancelled without waiting for 60 days?

What is the procedure to get the EOI reactivated at the earliest..?

thanks in anticipation!

Regds
GD


----------



## AM (May 29, 2013)

there is no other procedure. you need to wait for 60 days for it to expire


----------



## ric_gtb (Jul 27, 2013)

Out of curiosity, can't he submit another EOI just for 189 ??


----------



## bobinv (Apr 29, 2013)

ric_gtb said:


> Out of curiosity, can't he submit another EOI just for 189 ??


Yes, he can and there are several people who have done it before.


----------



## manpreetgala (Dec 15, 2013)

*Regarding Another EOI*

Hi Guys,
I have applied EOI selecting 190 visa and applied Victoria State sponsorship as well. I was wondering if I can apply another EOI selecting 189 visa meanwhile waiting response for 190.
My queries are:
1.Can I apply more than one EOI?
2. Is is legal to apply or it will affect my application?
please share your experience.
Thanks


----------



## G D SINGH (Jul 9, 2013)

manpreetgala said:


> Hi Guys,
> I have applied EOI selecting 190 visa and applied Victoria State sponsorship as well. I was wondering if I can apply another EOI selecting 189 visa meanwhile waiting response for 190.
> My queries are:
> 1.Can I apply more than one EOI?
> ...


Hi Manpreet,

1. You can apply multiple EOIs. Your EOIs are independent to eachother. On getting an invitation it gives you chance to make successful application for the particular visa type.

2. Yes, its legal.

But remember one thing my friend, if you get invite for one of your EOIs and you don't apply, you are wasting that slot that someone else could have got invited for. However, that slot will get available again after 60 days, but its better to think and make final move only.

All the best!

Regds
GD


----------



## rareking (Jul 8, 2014)

G D SINGH said:


> Hi Manpreet,
> 
> 1. You can apply multiple EOIs. Your EOIs are independent to eachother. On getting an invitation it gives you chance to make successful application for the particular visa type.
> 
> ...



Dear Mr. Singh and all ----

Well written response. Thank you. 

I have an almost similar case, here it is:

1. I applied for 190 but was denied and offered 489 instead, did not give any reason. Asked me to sign a declaration on the 2 years work and live requirement. 
2. Recently another state (SA) opened up 190 for my ANZSCO certification so I want to pursue it. 

Questions:

1. Can I submit another EOI in parallel for the 190 at SA? 
2. If I sign this declaration and proceed with the 489, what will happen to the 489 EOI once I got state nomination approval for SA 190? 
3. State gave me a month to decide on the 489, what is the best timing I can do? 

3.1 Proceed with 489 first and apply a new EOI for the SA 190 in this month?
3.2 Or apply the SA 190 in later point of time, say 1 month later? 


Appreciate all your inputs. Thank you.


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have already received visa 189 invitation (received 28th July) but I am not availing it due to the fact that ACS has deducted 4 years experience and someone earlier suggested me to ignore ACS report and file EOI with full experience. However, I don't want to take the risk of losing that much visa amount and ban too. Hence, now I am trying for NSW SS Visa 190.

My query is should I create another EOI for Visa 190 OR wait for 2 months to get this invitation expired and then update EOI for Visa 190 option. NSW SS should be filed by 14th October. Is there any negative impact on application if we create 2 EOIs?

Thanks,
Athar


----------



## bob_1982 (Aug 3, 2014)

i think yes you can apply EOI for 189 and then 190 but once you got invitation then you have to inform other to cancel your request


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

athar.dcsian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have already received visa 189 invitation (received 28th July) but I am not availing it due to the fact that ACS has deducted 4 years experience and someone earlier suggested me to ignore ACS report and file EOI with full experience. However, I don't want to take the risk of losing that much visa amount and ban too. Hence, now I am trying for NSW SS Visa 190.
> 
> ...


I have the same issue. I unintentionally submitted my EOI with my original full experience making it 65 points instead of the 2 years subtracted by ACS one which would have made it 60 points. 

Got "189 visa invite" for 65 points but planning to lapse it for the fear of losing a hefty amount on the grounds of "overclaiming".

Since I cannot edit and rectify the error before 60 days, is it possible to submit another EOI for 189 with corrected information?


----------



## athar.dcsian (Oct 18, 2012)

SamSyd said:


> I have the same issue. I unintentionally submitted my EOI with my original full experience making it 65 points instead of the 2 years subtracted by ACS one which would have made it 60 points.
> 
> Got "189 visa invite" for 65 points but planning to lapse it for the fear of losing a hefty amount on the grounds of "overclaiming".
> 
> Since I cannot edit and rectify the error before 60 days, is it possible to submit another EOI for 189 with corrected information?


In my case, I created submitted one more EOI in parallel to already activated EOI. After 2 months the invitation got expired and as well as my EOI got removed automatically (as it was my 2nd invitation for that particular EOI).

In your case, if it's your first invitation, then I guess after 2 months you should remove/withdraw the first EOI otherwise 2 EOIs would be active at the same time.


----------



## SamSyd (Mar 19, 2014)

Yes, definitely, I will remove the first one as it becomes active again.

For now, I just wanted to know if it's okay to submit another EOI for the same visa class just because I cannot edit the first one.

Thanks, Athar and all the best mate


----------



## isimple (Dec 31, 2014)

Hi Sam Syd,

What did you do? Did you wait for 60 days or lodged a new EOI parallel to the one you had?

I am in the exact same situation. Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## gyanjeet (Oct 18, 2013)

Hi All,

I need an urgent help for EOI-

1. I have a valid ACS for software tester(ACS-1) and I want to apply for 190 Visa and SS for that so I want to file an EOI 
2. I have another ACS for software engineer (ACS-2) and I have already applied for 189 Visa and waiting for an invite

My concern-

I can't include both the Visa types in one EOI because I want to use two different ACS results for them. So far I have not got invite for 189, in this case, can I apply for another EOI for 190 and victoria SS for software tester and wait for result on both the Visas.

I can opt any of them depending which results comes first.

Can you please suggest me all possible ways out to tackle this.


----------



## sumanth1627 (Jun 7, 2015)

gyanjeet said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I need an urgent help for EOI-
> 
> ...


Hi can you jus tell me what u did as i am in the same boat. 
I Want to submit another EOI with Another Occupation for same visa sublcass.
Thanks


----------



## younas afridi (Dec 4, 2015)

hi dear all,
I have applied for 190 nsw on 31/08/2015 and still waiting for an invitation. Anyone have any idea that how much it will take. I applied in engineering technologist


----------



## tarun_87 (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi guys, 
can you please help me with this question? there is mixed answers about if two eois can be submitted, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 for same visa subclass. is there any official written statement anywhere where it says that you can or cannot submit more than 1 eoi. Has anybody experienced any problem in doing so? If i get an invite for any 1 of the eoi submitted then will the other eoi freeze or will it still be open for invitation. if the system automatically suspends or freezes the other eoi, then i don't think there should be any problem with it. 

Kindly help me with this query.
Thanks a ton.


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

tarun_87 said:


> Hi guys,
> can you please help me with this question? there is mixed answers about if two eois can be submitted, 1 for 189 and 1 for 190 for same visa subclass. is there any official written statement anywhere where it says that you can or cannot submit more than 1 eoi. Has anybody experienced any problem in doing so? If i get an invite for any 1 of the eoi submitted then will the other eoi freeze or will it still be open for invitation. if the system automatically suspends or freezes the other eoi, then i don't think there should be any problem with it.
> 
> Kindly help me with this query.
> Thanks a ton.


Hi everyone,

Has anybody got reply to the above question. Is it possible to create a 2nd EOI account with same personal details(Name, passport, email ID)?
My 1st EOI account is in Invited status, but i do no want to apply as I think a few details in my 1st EOI are incorrect. I want to find a way without waiting for 60 days to get the next invite.


----------



## eldhopaul (Aug 19, 2015)

*Can we submit two EOI at the same time*

Dear friend,
I have submitted my EOI few months back. But certain things i have mentioned need to be corrected. Before editing the EOI, i have received the invitation. Now my question is can i submit a new EOI with correct information or should i wait 60 days to expire the invitation already received?


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi,

It is possible to create a new EOI account and submit new EOI with correct information. I had a similar issue with incorrect details in my first EOI. I created the second EOI and received the invitation before expiry of first EOI invitation. Please check details below:

Nov 29 2015 - First EOI creation and submission(65 points) for 189 visa
Dec 04 2015 - Received invitation to apply for visa
Dec 14 2015 - Second EOI creation submission(65 points) for 189 visa 
( Reason: First EOI was submitted with incorrect details)
Dec 18 2015 - Received invitation to apply for visa
Dec 19 2015 - Submitted Visa application
Dec 30 2015 - Health check up done
Jan 08 2016 - CO requested for additional documents: PCC and Form 80
Jan 24 2016 - Submitted additional documents requested by CO
Current status : Waiting

NOTE: Please ignore the first EOI invitation. It will expire after 60 days.

Hope this information helps. All the best with your application.


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

iamavc said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is possible to create a new EOI account and submit new EOI with correct information. I had a similar issue with incorrect details in my first EOI. I created the second EOI and received the invitation before expiry of first EOI invitation. Please check details below:
> 
> ...


Do you submit both EOI on the same skillselect account and email address?


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

Stormbaby said:


> Do you submit both EOI on the same skillselect account and email address?


Hi,
The second EOI was submitted in a different skill select account. However, the email address for the second account was same.

Let me know if you have further questions.


----------



## Stormbaby (Dec 5, 2015)

iamavc said:


> Hi,
> The second EOI was submitted in a different skill select account. However, the email address for the second account was same.
> 
> Let me know if you have further questions.


I have submitted 489 EOI and waiting for invitation (not yet invited).
And soon, once i have enough points, i am planning to submit 189 EOI.

Do you think it is better to create new skillselect account when i want to submit 189 EOI? 
Can I actually submit 2 separate EOI on the same skillselect account?

Sorry if i am asking too much.
I dont use any agent so i try to do research myself


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi,
it is possible to submit 2 EOIs in the same skill select account for different subclass I.e 489 and 189 in your case.

My understanding is that if you get an invitation for one of the visa subclass, then you may not receive another invitation till the existing invitation expires.(normally 60 days from invitation date)

If I were you, I would create two skill select accounts with the same personal details/email, one each for 489 EOI and 189 EOI. This would help in case my 489 invite comes first, and I still hope to get 189 invite before the 60 days invitation expiry period.

I hope that helps


----------



## jjjx (Dec 21, 2016)

iamavc said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is possible to create a new EOI account and submit new EOI with correct information. I had a similar issue with incorrect details in my first EOI. I created the second EOI and received the invitation before expiry of first EOI invitation. Please check details below:
> 
> ...


Hi iamavc,

Just wanted to ask how was your visa application. I am in the same boat as you. I did managed to submit a new one just wanted to know what was the outcome?


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

jjjx said:


> Hi iamavc,
> 
> Just wanted to ask how was your visa application. I am in the same boat as you. I did managed to submit a new one just wanted to know what was the outcome?


HI jjjx,

I got my Visa grant on February 8, 2016.

I hope this answers your question. If not, do not hesitate to post a query. 

Regards,
iamavc


----------



## jjjx (Dec 21, 2016)

iamavc said:


> HI jjjx,
> 
> I got my Visa grant on February 8, 2016.
> 
> ...


Did you still withdraw your previous 189 or just let it expire?

Thanks for answering my queries


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

jjjx said:


> Did you still withdraw your previous 189 or just let it expire?
> 
> Thanks for answering my queries


Hi jjjx,

Regarding the old EOI, I did not accept the invitation and let it expire.
You can withdraw the application once it expires.

Regards,
iamavc


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi friends,

I have seen that you had a similar case to mine before. 

I got an invitation on 20th June with incorrect employment dates, with 60 points. (Materials Engineer, 2331).

I have started filling the pages in immiaccount but only at 7th page of 20. (status: incomplete, i filled to see the steps)

Since I can not change the dates as it is frozen and it is possible to create a second EOI, do you think it is ok to fill a second EOI and apply with it? 

Actually, I want to go with a tourist visa ASAP, around August so I can have some interviews and meetings with possible job oppurtunities. Afterwards, I can apply to the second EOI. But I do not know when shall I apply tourist visa, when to create second EOI, etc...

If you were in my situation, what would you do? What would be your steps? 


Note: I have stayed in Australia with 18 months visa, I have some good contacts. That is why I want to go and secure my job before doing the application.


----------



## iamavc (Dec 9, 2015)

Hi kubaza,

Congratulations on getting till the EOI part.

1. I got my first invite and started to fill the Immi account. That's when I realized my dates were not right for employment. Even though it did not change my points, I did not go ahead with the application.
(I have heard that if the points change after getting the invite, it is a direct reject). To be on safer side, I let this invite unsubmitted and it expired after 60 days. Delete it by then, else you will receive an invite on that again.

2. Immediately, I created a new Skill select account and submitted my second EOI. Note that I had to create a new skill select account. (It is not possible to submit a new EOI for same category i.e 189 in my case, while there is an active invitation)

I received my second invite in the next round and proceeded with my application.

Hope that answers the question on the EOI part.

Regarding the tourist visa, I may not be able to help as I have no experience dealing with it.
I am sure there will be others on the forum who have had a similar experience.

All the best with your interviews and application.

Cheers,
iamavc


----------



## kubaza (Sep 24, 2013)

iamavc said:


> Hi kubaza,
> 
> Congratulations on getting till the EOI part.
> 
> ...


Hi iamavc,

Thank you very much for your reply.

Did you apply to the second invitation while the first one is active?

I explained the situation to skill select techical staff and they replied that there is no problem to create an another EOI while invitation has not expired. But they didnt mention if I should wait for the expiry of the first one or not?


----------



## naveen00727 (Aug 27, 2016)

icriding said:


> *Hello N.Ali,*
> 
> You can edit your submitted EOI prior to receiving an invite through SkillSelect.
> 
> ...


Refering to "Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation"

I have submitted 2 EOI 489 and 189. I got invitation for 489 still may I get invitation for 189 while 489 is not expired yet? Or first It has to expire then only after I will get invite 189 invite. Please reply.

Regards
Naveen


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naveen00727 said:


> Refering to "Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation"
> 
> I have submitted 2 EOI 489 and 189. I got invitation for 489 still may I get invitation for 189 while 489 is not expired yet? Or first It has to expire then only after I will get invite 189 invite. Please reply.
> 
> ...


Just check the 189 EOI
If it shows submitted, then all good. 

Cheers


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi,

Is it possible to submit 2 EOIs ? One in which i am the primary applicant and my husband is the spouse( to claim his 5 points ). The other in which my husband is the primary applicant and I am the spouse ( to claim my 5 points). We both have the same Job code which is Business Analyst.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Simran_1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it possible to submit 2 EOIs ? One in which i am the primary applicant and my husband is the spouse( to claim his 5 points ). The other in which my husband is the primary applicant and I am the spouse ( to claim my 5 points). We both have the same Job code which is Business Analyst.


Absolutely no problems

In fact you can continue to lodge separate EOIs for each state nomination also in both your individual names, if you so desire

Cheers


----------



## andreyx108b (Mar 15, 2015)

naveen00727 said:


> Refering to "Until your invite expires, you cannot receive another invitation"
> 
> I have submitted 2 EOI 489 and 189. I got invitation for 489 still may I get invitation for 189 while 489 is not expired yet? Or first It has to expire then only after I will get invite 189 invite. Please reply.
> 
> ...


That's simple, your EOI freezes with an ITA (you are already invited either with 190 or sc189). 

If you have two EOIs or more, than obviously, your EOI will not freeze. 

Not sure about legality of having one EOI invited, while waiting for 2nd one (say of the same subclass?) to turn into invited... or having both as invited. However, this is a different set of questions.


----------



## Simran_1 (Oct 7, 2016)

newbienz said:


> Absolutely no problems
> 
> In fact you can continue to lodge separate EOIs for each state nomination also in both your individual names, if you so desire
> 
> Cheers


Thanks a lot for your help.


----------

